
How Learning to Code Made Me Rich - ketan_anjaria
https://medium.com/p/81e1ffd34129
======
rpowers
I agree with several points you made, but I can't help but worry about the
context of "Made Me Rich." Your last two paragraphs basically state that the
design business elevated you to a management role and a chance encounter in
Seattle brought you to untold success. Those two scenarios scream "I was
lucky" and are unlikely to be a common scenario.

I understand that learning to code helps enable folks to expand their careers,
but I would hesitate to tell them it'll make them rich. Your points about how
spending 1 month building something and using e-learning are spot on however.
I think that definitely the biggest take away.

~~~
ketan_anjaria
I hear what you are saying but it wasn't just the chance encounter. I still
had to interview, knock their socks off (actually fixed a live bug in the
interview) and be a good team player. I believe you make luck happen by being
open to chance and being prepared.

~~~
hashtag
I can't agree with the "made me rich" but I can dig "led me to a better life".

